
In gaming, everything is amazing, but no one is happy - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/09/gaming-everything-is-amazing-and-no-one-is-happy.ars
======
Detrus
I want more attention paid to realistic games. The early Ghost Recons were
going in that direction, but the later ones turned around and went for arcade
mode, letting you get shot many times, aim effortlessly etc. Seems they're
trying to catch up to Battlefield, when they could carve out their own niche.

In the Total War series, they barely improved gameplay since Rome, focusing
instead on superflous graphics.

It's called gaming, not rendering but the focus is on showing pretty
screenshots to sell more games.

And yes our first world problems are important and we shouldn't apologize for
them. We won't be solving any other problems.

------
ZipCordManiac
Aside from DRM restrictions that stop me from buying a couple games out of
principle, I think gaming is better then ever and people are happy about it.
Gaming is more popular then ever before and digital distribution makes it a
snap for people with an internet connection to try out something new. Not sure
why he thinks people are complaining. Deus Ex:HR, Skyrim, and Saints Row 3
this year alone. I'm in heaven.

